# Dry climate , Drying + Curing



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 11, 2008)

ok currently im staying in a dry climate area.. and recently harvested all my buds..  my question is do u guys rly think i should go the full 2 weeks for air drying? cuz after around 4-5 days there getting crispy on the out side

basically my question is when and how is a good way to determine when your drying buds are rdy for the jar.. 

a fool proof easy way to determine this for dummys


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 11, 2008)

when they start getting crispy as you said a lil but are still spongy there ready...when stems almost snap usually there done aswell. not all the time will the stems snap but most the time they are ready by then.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 11, 2008)

As soon as you think they are dry enough you have to "sweat" the remaining moisture out of them. Yes its there, just deep in the plant matter.

The best way to sweat I've found is in glass jars that have a rubber seal on the lid. Jam jars are perfect but there are many more you can use.

Twice a day after you put the buds in the jard you need to open them for a minute. This process is called "Burping" according to other members on this site. When you have the jar open give the buds a little shake to mix fresh air more evenly.

If you use this method you will be suprised on how much moisture is still in the buds even after drying.

I usually cure for about two to three week, paitence is a virtue on this one but it is well worth the wait. You dont have to wait three weeks for sure, but thats how long I like to cure for. 

Just go by what your taste and preferences are.

-FNG

NOTE- ALWAYS USE GLASS FOR CURING. IT MAKES ALL THE DIFFERENCE.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 11, 2008)

I agree with Gee on this one. Great method and works great for me. The cure is what makes some great tasting bud. When the stem staps, they are ready for the jar. Good luck and keep us posted on your progress. Take care my friend.


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 11, 2008)

Yup theres the nail on the head. Once the outsides of the buds are jsut a tad dry to the touch and the stem bends but dowsnt snap off is the perfect time to start curing them. I use jars too big ol' pickle jars, My only difference is i let them sit for 12 hours and then air for an hour and turn them i dont shake the jar, reseal after the hour in the air and do it again in 12 more hours. I do that for a week, then if the stem snaps you can leave them in the jar still burping for a 15 min session 2 times a day. After that its storage time.


----------



## jomchimpo (Mar 20, 2008)

FNG, how many days do you burp the jars for, before you go on to finishing the curing process


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 20, 2008)

It really depends on the strain, density, ambient climate and how wet the buds are internally. 

I just go by smell and when the stem snaps cleanly but not brittle, it's done.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 29, 2021)

I realize this thread is ancient, but I'm also in a dry area (Phoenix).
Does it hurt if they dry to quickly?
I imagine buds would dry out here in about 2-3 days...


----------



## Airbone (Jun 29, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> I realize this thread is ancient, but I'm also in a dry area (Phoenix).
> Does it hurt if they dry to quickly?
> I imagine buds would dry out here in about 2-3 days...


I dry them inside but I give it two to 3 days till all the fans are starting to get crispy. Then about two to three days after they the outside of the bids start to get crispy. Then I trim and cut off of stems and put in jars. 
After that burp jars twice daily at least to make sure they don’t dry too quick or slow and mold. Usually takes a while till they are good on moisture content. 
These help too!




Probably get 100 different opinions but that works for me.
Hope it helps


----------



## Airbone (Jun 29, 2021)

Oh I cut those fans off after that first few days as well.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 29, 2021)

I appreciate it.
I'm still a ways off from harvest, but I figure I'd get a jump on things now.
My plants have doubled in size every day for the last 4 days now (almost 30 days old).


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jul 4, 2021)

Whats more important?
The length of time buds take to dry, or the dryness level they get to?


----------



## Smoke2Js (Aug 26, 2021)

A slow dry is best. It produces a smooth smoke.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2021)

I try and keep my bud sealed and sticky and just dry enough to smoke.


----------



## David Bradley (Aug 28, 2021)

So before I cut the branches off and hang them for dry is it a must u leave in dark for 48 hours before I cut it up to hang dry it?? Iam gonna have hang dry mine in the tent what temp and humidity should it be during the 48 hour dark period and after I cut it for hanging?


----------

